# Can a $29 DST out-throw a $300 light ?



## DenBarrettSAR (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes it can with a few modifications. 

So below are three powerful throwers. 
On the left is a Tom-E modded BTU Shocker. In the middle is a specially modded Defiant Super Thrower. On the right is a powerful Olight SR90.
The middle DST, is modded with a stacked-7135 Nanjg-105 driver driving a XM-L U2 Dedomed Emitter on a Noctigon at close to 5 amps using a Samsung 20R 18650 in a C2V3 battery tube shoe-horned on to the DST head, and fine adjustable focus mod in the head. 
This Defiant is like a 2-inch wide white laser beam, its unreal for a reflector-based light.
I give who ever designed and build the DST reflectors credit for they did a great job at designing the DST reflector angle & forcing the XM-L to a narrow beam of light, even with the reflector being made from plastic. 
An interesting thing about the DST head is that its “focusable”. the trick is to secure the reflector in the head, (locked with cement) and the emitter star held in place on the solid pill with screws, then removing the emitter centering spacer & using the upper threaded part. The throw can be “fine focused” by fine-adjusting the head threaded section. 
Visually it matches, and maybe marginally out throws both the BTU & SR90 in tests i did in the back yard earlier tonight.





This DST is a “test Mule” for the BARRETT40 project, 
that will use 4 of these DST heads with Dedomed XM-L2 emitters, driven even harder using possibly eight 20Rs in two bodies from SRKs all in parallel through four seperate Nanjg stacked-drivers ( one for each emitter) 
if i can get 5 + amps per emitter , that would mean more than 20 plus amp draw from the cells. 
I hope to have this light built before the Flashaholic Camp Weekend Meet planned for June. 
So i managed to get some beamshots of the three above. 
- Distance to Water Tower is roughly 400 meters. ( Water tower has a Celluar communications array on it’s top.)
- Photos taken with Nikon D5100, remote-shutter trigger, 1/5sec shutter, ISO 7000, dark night, approx 2:50 AM, light cloud cover.
First is the collage showing how well the focus is on the modded DST. ( using the fine-tuning ajustment as mentioned above) Modds are as listed above, 4.92 Amps, stacked 7135 105c, copper braids, heavier lead wires, Samsung 20R 18650, Dedomed XM-L2 on copper Noctigon. 
as compared to the Tom-E BTU and the SR90, the modded DST show how well it can keep a beam of photons together for a distance, and so far is the best standard-type reflector based thrower i have ever seen short of a well built Aspheric. 
This is just a prototype test of a single head of the monster 4-DST head thrower project under construction that will use simmilar driver and emitter mods, thou will be attempting to push the amps higher and using 8 Samsung 20R’s in parallel.
- I will let you be the judge.





Modded DST:




Tom-E BTU Shocker:




Olight SR90 “Gun Light”:


----------

